# Need some Help



## hawkeye2an (Sep 14, 2010)

One of the reasons that I have returned to modeling is that I now have the time to do it. A few of you are aware that it is because my wife is in the final stages of advanced M.S. at 53 years old. I have been her fulltime caregiver for about a year now. Yesterday she took a turn for the worse and she is totally unresponsive and not expected to live much longer. She has been ready to go for quite some time and we said our goodbyes a while ago. Please keep her in your thoughts the next few days.


----------



## jamierd (Sep 14, 2010)

my thoughts and prayers are with you Hawkeye


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh my Hawkeye. I'm so sorry to hear this. Words escape me, not that words would help anyway.

.........prayer said..........


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2010)

So sorry to hear that. Your wife and you are in our prayers here.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Sep 14, 2010)

You are both in our thoughts and prayers...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2010)

My prayers are with you, your wife and your family!


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 14, 2010)

Very terrible news mate. We'll be thinking of you.


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 14, 2010)

sorry to hear that brother, you and yours will be in our hearts and prayers.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 14, 2010)

Hawkeye2, you have my deepest and most sincere sympathy. know that my wife of 30 years died 9 years ago. if you have hospice in your area they have counseling available. it saved my life. hang in there, the grief never goes away but it becomes bearable in time


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2010)

Very sorry to hear this Hawkeye, our prayers to u and ur family... Stay strong man...


----------



## hawkeye2an (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers everyone. 

We have been involved with hospice care for about 4 months now. Yes, they have been a big help.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 14, 2010)

My wife's lost both her parents since we got married, and my Dad passed away last Memorial Day weekend. You and your family are in our prayers, bro, and remember that there's always a spot reserved here for you, if you need to do some venting! Screw that machismo keep-it-all-inside BS.


----------



## hub (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear the news Hawkeye
Don't forget your not alone your mates are here for you

Mike


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 14, 2010)

Dam Andy, I'm so sorry to hear that. Both you guys will definitely be in my thoughts tonight.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 14, 2010)

Hawk, I'm sorry to hear this and you and your wife are in our prayers sir.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Sep 14, 2010)

My wife Ann passed away at 7:30 this evening. She went very peacefully. 

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. 

I know it's a rather small thing to say at this point, but my modelling will go on as it is such a nice comforting thing for me to do. I will be having a few breaks in the work though as I plan to see a bit of the U.S. before I go back to work. I've never really been out of the midwest and I plan on a few trips to some air museums.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 14, 2010)

Hawkeye, my most sincerest sympathies. I, too, very recently lost a family member and know that feeling of loss but nothing I can say I think would ease the hurt. Stay positive and we are all here for you. This forum is more than words on a screen - we can listen and share. I've used it for that the last month and it helps. Praying that all works out for you.

Chris


----------



## Violator (Sep 14, 2010)

Hang in there, Hawkeye, we're thinking of you.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear this Andy, and was shocked when I got to Page Two, and saw your latest post!
I know words don't really help or convey what one thinks or feels, but I _do_ know what it's like at the moment.
I lost a girlfriend to cancer almost four years ago, and my father exactly a year later. With Dad, it was sort of expected due to age, but the girl was only 26, and I wished I had been taken instead of her, with her life yet to live.
Keep strong mate, and remember we are all here if you need us.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 15, 2010)

My deepest sympathies Hawkeye, this is terrible news indeed. Stay strong mate, we're here for you if needed.


----------



## looney (Sep 15, 2010)

My condoleances.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2010)

My thoughts, prayers and condolences are with you.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2010)

My deepest Sympathies to you and your family Andy....very sorry to hear of your loss...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Sep 15, 2010)

You have our condolenses and deepest sympathies. May she rest in peace and may you find peace of mind and rest for your soul. 



In Colorado, should you come out this way, we have the "Wings over the Rockies" air museum.


----------



## fam43 (Sep 15, 2010)

Will think of you and your wife in the more qualm hours at weekend.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 15, 2010)

Condolences, Andy. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## rochie (Sep 15, 2010)

my deepest sympathies Andy, you will be in my thoughts


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 15, 2010)

Our deepest sympathy from my family to yours Andy.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 15, 2010)

My deepest condolences, Hawkeye. We'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 15, 2010)

I truly am sorry to hear such sad news. May her peaceful passing open up into a loving environment. God bless her.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 15, 2010)

With all here Hawkeye. And as stated earlier, we are here for you sir.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 15, 2010)

When you're traveling, head over to the Evergreen Air Museum in McMinville, Oregon (about an hour south of Portland. You won't be sorry you did!

Evergreen Aviation Space Museum


----------



## hawkeye2an (Sep 15, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> When you're traveling, head over to the Evergreen Air Museum in McMinville, Oregon (about an hour south of Portland. You won't be sorry you did!
> 
> Evergreen Aviation Space Museum



The Pacific Northwest is on my list, might have to check that out.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 16, 2010)

This is so sad Hawkeye, our thoughts are with you. Be brave my friend you wife is now in peace.


----------



## imalko (Sep 16, 2010)

So sorry for your loss Andy. My sincere condolences.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 21, 2010)

completely sorry I've missed this, I'm terribly sorry to hear about your loss. Will keep you in my prayers


----------



## mikewint (Sep 21, 2010)

Let me add my most sincere condolences. As my Pastor said "She is now with the ages" I promise that it will get better with time and the good times will over come the bad.


----------



## Torch (Sep 21, 2010)

My condolences to you and your family......Tough disease to handle.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2010)

hawkeye2an said:


> My wife Ann passed away at 7:30 this evening. She went very peacefully.
> 
> Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I know it's a rather small thing to say at this point, but my modelling will go on as it is such a nice comforting thing for me to do. I will be having a few breaks in the work though as I plan to see a bit of the U.S. before I go back to work. I've never really been out of the midwest and I plan on a few trips to some air museums.



I am so very sorry for your loss. I am keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## javlin (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Andy could not imagine loosing my wife just sitting here.I have lost both of my parents and for my mother like you was able to prepare it does help some but stiill tough.Take care.Kevin


----------



## hawkeye2an (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks to all for your thoughts and prayers.

This site and all the wonderful people on it have REALLY helped me a lot over the last year and I look forward to being a part of this for many years to come.

I also want to thank the Mods and Admins for running out the negative folks that seem to be so prevalent on similar sites, I just couldn't handle that this last year.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 22, 2010)

Hawkeye, i cannot understand anyone being negative, loss/grief are common to all humankind we all have or will suffer it. know that there are many of us here and elsewhere who know, as much as one human can ever know another, what you are going through and we are here any time


----------



## hawkeye2an (Sep 22, 2010)

mikewint said:


> Hawkeye, i cannot understand anyone being negative, loss/grief are common to all humankind we all have or will suffer it. know that there are many of us here and elsewhere who know, as much as one human can ever know another, what you are going through and we are here any time



I am speaking about my perception of OTHER forums and my comments are not related to my loss. I had posted to several forums when I first started about a year ago and found that most have several very negative "experts" who seem to think their job is to critque in the most negative terms possible. I have found that the comments on this forum usually take the CONSTRUCTIVE criticism angle, all of this is just my opinion.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 22, 2010)

Hawkeye, please forgive me, i did not completely understand your post. i'm a new guy here and this is really the only forum i've had contact with so this place seems "the way it should be" . like you i've found this place to be one of the most helpful places i've ever dealt with. again please forgive my misunderstanding


----------



## hawkeye2an (Sep 22, 2010)

Not a problem.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 23, 2010)

mikewint said:


> Hawkeye, please forgive me, i did not completely understand your post. i'm a new guy here and this is really the only forum i've had contact with so this place seems "the way it should be" . like you i've found this place to be one of the most helpful places i've ever dealt with. again please forgive my misunderstanding



Heh. This site IS "the way it should be". Sadly, though, that's not true with a good portion of other sites. There are a lot of people out there who love to feel/act superior when their knowledge on a particular subject is just a smidge greater than yours. That, or their Google skillz are up to the challenge. Either way, they love to belittle and put down those who aren't as widely educated or up to their own lofty standards. Screw em.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 23, 2010)

RA, as always you have the hammer


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 23, 2010)

Totally agree!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 23, 2010)

Heh. I chatted on a site once (met my wife there, actually! ....no, it wasn't Russian....) where this guy actually had a disclaimer in his signature that proclaimed ANYTHING he said was copyrighted as his personal intellectual property, and that to quote him would invoke massive fines and/or jail time. I chuckled the first time I read it...until I realize that he was dead serious. He actually thought that everything he said was pure gospel. At that point, I lost all respect for him, and pretty much ignored anything he happened to say on a thread I was posting on. Others had picked that up, too, but sadly enough, some still tried to argue with him. He was convinced of his own mental superiority even when confronted with solid evidence to the contrary (his statement there was that "_____ was wrong" or mislead by the media or whatever). The problem with idiots like this is that as long as there's a handful of people who will give them the time of day, they will not leave. They have to feel superior to everyone else around them, usually covering for massive insecurities within themselves. Heh. I found its just easier to admit your insecurities and general gaps in knowledge on whatever subject, and then sit back and frikkin LEARN from those who DO know.

Thus, I'm still here on this site!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2010)

Amen..brother!


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 24, 2010)

This site is the first and only time I've done any interacting on-line. I guess I was just extremely lucky to have found this place first!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 24, 2010)

You and I both Glenn.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 24, 2010)

and another amen from this corner. you hardly ever think that what you have is special until you see elsewhere. as a 20 YO who had grown up in the mid-west and seeing vietnam. then later traveling to E. Germany and Yogoslavia. i'll never, never, never take this country for granted as long as i live
this is an exceptional site and all the people on it are also exceptional and i am thankful to know all of you


----------



## Njaco (Sep 24, 2010)

Its only as good as the people that participate and by all the comments I would say we're the best! 

hawkeye, I hope things are getting better. Anything we can do, just holler!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 25, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Its only as good as the people that participate and by all the comments I would say we're the best!
> 
> hawkeye, I hope things are getting better. Anything we can do, just holler!



Amen to both. My appologies, Hawkeye, for sidetracking your thread. Just wanted you to know you're amongst friends. Small, blue, four-armed furry friends, but friends nonetheless.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments guys, couldn't agree more. I know I am amongst friends and take great pleasure in that (even the furry ones).

I am actually feeling kind of guilty about how well I'm doing. I had a wonderful home life for many years before the desease. We had a LONG time to prepare for the end and I was kind of relieved when it happened. Not that she was a burden but her quality of life was not acceptable to her and I'm glad she didn't linger too long in the very end.


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 25, 2010)

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. This is a great site, and I consider everyone here friends of mine that I know I can come to for advice. If you ever need anything "WE" are all here to help you out.


----------

